# Has Anyone Heard From Ray Spangler?



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey Everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows if SchwinnSpangler or Ray, was ever able to get back on his account? Haven't heard from him for awhile.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 5, 2016)

I TALKED TO HIM A COUPLE WEEKS AGO AND HE HAD
TO REREGISTER ON THE CABE DUE TO A LOST PASS WORD.
I DO NOT HIS NEW SCREEN NAME, BUT THIS POSTING SHOULD GET A RESPONSE.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 6, 2016)

Alright, thanks! He has been a big help for me while working on my whizzer.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Ray here.  I had to come back as Whizzerguy and then Goldenrod.  My computer keeps getting kicked off because the password doesn't work and I must change my email because the system has my old (now dead) email in use by me.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey Ray,  I finally found your phone number the other day! I'll have to give you a call because I have a few questions again!


----------

